# ehMac : Podcast: Skypecasting...



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Continued Skypecast/Podcast*

iThing - iRiver - Podcasting Tool
iPod Tips
- Reseting the battery (Mayors original 1St Gen iPod getting 7 hours)
Mayor cracks open a Mac Mini with the secret Apple Tool
Podcast path was:
Pismo > Skype > Airport Express > Internet > Airport > Skype > iBook
Cool refreshing beverage - still looking for a sponsor
Podcasting being used everywhere
Museums, ABC, CBC etc.
Podcasting Secrets Revealed - Podcasting goes mainstream
iTunes Music Store - Gift Certificates
Purchasing songs on iTunes Music Store

_Subscribe to the ehMac.ca - Podcast feed:_

<a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412" title="iTunes 4.9 Podcast Subscribe"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/itunes_badge.gif"/></a> <-- to subscribe via iTunes 4.9

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac" title="Subscribe to the ehMac Podcast feed"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/icon_podcasting.gif" alt="" style="border:0"/></a> <-- to see the feed via Safari
or paste the url to your favorite RSS Reader​
You can download the MP3 file directly here:
ehMac Podcast - Continued Skypecast / Podcast!
Option+Click to download to your computer

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com


----------

